

Ellen Pao, Who Sued Kleiner Perkins, Joins Reddit - rdl
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/11/ellen-pao-who-sued-kleiner-perkins-joins-reddit/

======
rdl
Yishan Wong and Ellen Pao have been friends for a long time, and Ellen is a
great advisor with good insights into the consumer web, so this makes a lot of
sense.

